# Realtek HD Audio Input is also Output problem



## Pirlo

Hey, I'm using Windows XP Home Edition SP2

My Audio/Sound card driver is Realteak HD Audio AC 97 I think.

What my problem is, is that my input (my microphone, what I want to record) is what I'm hearing.

Example, I listen to a song, then I open Sound Recorder or an MSN Audio convo' or something, and what's recording/being sent to others is what I'm hearing.

I don't think I've done any mixing/etc to intentionally do this, and my microphone had been working fine before this.

Any help is appreciated, and if you need any spec's/etc let me know, I'm on AIM at PirloMD if that would be easier for you, thanks.


----------



## pkrysik

Pirlo said:


> Hey, I'm using Windows XP Home Edition SP2
> 
> My Audio/Sound card driver is Realteak HD Audio AC 97 I think.
> 
> What my problem is, is that my input (my microphone, what I want to record) is what I'm hearing.
> 
> Example, I listen to a song, then I open Sound Recorder or an MSN Audio convo' or something, and what's recording/being sent to others is what I'm hearing.
> 
> I don't think I've done any mixing/etc to intentionally do this, and my microphone had been working fine before this.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, and if you need any spec's/etc let me know, I'm on AIM at PirloMD if that would be easier for you, thanks.


My problem is exactly the same. What would have caused it and how can it be fixed?

I tried driver reinstallation but it didn't help at all.


----------



## Pilot_51

Go to the Control Panel and open Sounds and Audio Devices, under Device volume click Advanced..., then in the Master Volume window that comes up make sure Mic Volume is muted. That will make it so your microphone input isn't sent to your output. If you don't see Mic Volume, go to Options in the menu and click Properties, then make sure Mic Volume is selected in the list at the bottom and click OK.

If that doesn't solve the problem then I will need more details.


----------



## pkrysik

Pilot_51 said:


> Go to the Control Panel and open Sounds and Audio Devices, under Device volume click Advanced..., then in the Master Volume window that comes up make sure Mic Volume is muted. That will make it so your microphone input isn't sent to your output. If you don't see Mic Volume, go to Options in the menu and click Properties, then make sure Mic Volume is selected in the list at the bottom and click OK.
> 
> If that doesn't solve the problem then I will need more details.


That's not quite the problem - it's that my output goes to my input rather. When I listen to an MP3 via winamp for example and record a sound - I get badly recorded MP3 I was listening to (+my mic input if I say something). Same when I'm talking through skype for example - all sounds that come from the output (mp3s, windows interface sounds and all that crap) are being heard by the person I'm talking with. And I'm using headphones. 
Muting the microphone mutes... the microphone  which I don't want really if I want to talk with someone.


----------



## KrizQoo

pkrysik said:


> That's not quite the problem - it's that my output goes to my input rather. When I listen to an MP3 via winamp for example and record a sound - I get badly recorded MP3 I was listening to (+my mic input if I say something). Same when I'm talking through skype for example - all sounds that come from the output (mp3s, windows interface sounds and all that crap) are being heard by the person I'm talking with. And I'm using headphones.
> Muting the microphone mutes... the microphone  which I don't want really if I want to talk with someone.


That's exactly the problem I'm having right now, but it seems to be gone for now after I've removed all the audio drivers and got the one from realtek website.


----------



## SlovakDJ

same issue here  when I say something in my mic, it comes out of my speakers, and, goes right back to them ( ! ) as if my speakers were mics too, creating a endless loop... and its not because my speakers are close to the mic because exactly the same thing happens when I have my headset on.

help me with this please !!


----------



## ecc83

I have just done this intentionally on an old laptop so I could record a radio3 stream!

Go to Audio in Control panel and click Volume in the Sound Playback box. Now click Options>Properties and then Recording. You should get a line of tick boxes. Make sure ONLY those things you want to record are ticked i.e. Wave, Synth, CD etc. Do not tick Mix or soundcard.

Note, generally leave any sliders at max you want to hear/record and any you don't at minimum. Windows will STILL cluck about with them but not so often!

For a really useful free recording app download Audacity.

Dave.


----------



## SlovakDJ

so, it seems like everything on my side is ok, the problem is when im talking to my friend via teamspeak or ventrilo. When im talking to anyone else, it works ok, but when im talking to him only, its creating a endless loop and nobody hears what he sais as if his microphone wasnt working. 

we also logged in a general chat room and if someone said something, he repeated it, creating a endless loop as if... the sound comming out of his speakers, went straight back to his mike, out of his speakers, back to his mike... creating the endless loop. Its not about his speakers, the same happens when he plugs them out. Its just that his Audio output is also audio input. Also, when he plays a song, or his pc makes some noise, everyone else hears it as if he would hold his mike next to the speaker, even if the speakers are not plugged in.

any help ? We will try to switch headsets and see if its not a hardware problem but I doubt that.


----------



## pkrysik

Removal of the drivers and downloading the latest ones helped me too. Thanks a lot!

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## WeetbixHands

Hey guys, well realtek always gets me stumped and i forget how i did it... but i finally figured it out!

To solve the problem you guys are describing you have to follow these steps.
1.go into your "realtek HD audi manager"
2. Click on the "mixer" tab
3. select your recording device eg. Realtek HDA primary input..
4. you should see "cd volume" "line volume" "mic volume" "stereo mix"
5. Mute the "stereo mix"....

that should work.
it works for me, i can record audio, without the playback being recorded too.

Enjoy.:wave:


----------



## ecc83

Er??
Fort I more or less said this 3 posts ago?

Dave.


----------



## kobah

nevermind :\


----------



## sosolethu

Hey guyz! i have a problem but its different from yours. my computer is Acer aspire T67- its running vista, that means its using Realtek. The problem is iI eccidentally uninstalled my Realtek HD Audio drivers but when i tried to reinstall them, i got a massage saying that "Azalia mixer selector has stoped working the program will be closed" so please guyz help me


----------



## Jackdoor

OK, I had this same problem, the "Realtek HD (input)" also seemed to contain the "Realtek HD (output)" and a huge loop kept occurring.

*Solution 1:* (from Pkrysik)
Check that you have the latest drivers (this fixed the problem for me) thanks 

*Solution 2:* (from WeetbixHands)
1. Go into your "Realtek HD audio manager"
2. Click on the "mixer" tab
3. select your recording device e.g. Realtek HD primary input..
4. you should see "CD volume" "line volume" "mic volume" "stereo mix"
5. Mute the "stereo mix"

I tried this before I updated my drivers, it helped the problem a little but most of the output noise was on the "mic volume" channel as well as the "stereo mix". but thanks anyway, it did help a little.

*Solution 3:* (my own temporary solution, before I updated my drivers)
1) Go to Audio, in Control panel
2) Click Volume in the Sound Playback box. (this will open up your mixer)
3) Turn the "Wav" as low as it will go while still being on, 
4) Turn your (pink input) a.k.a (mic input) full. (20dB boost is optional, but may help)
5) keep the "master volume" full.
6) Turn your own speakers way up.

With the "Wav" low, it will give you slightly distorted/noisy output sounds (on *your* speakers). but if you're using skype, or vent, or something, people will only be able to hear your "maxed volume" mic, and not your "basically off" computer sounds.

Still my recommendation, is just sort out your drivers, coz the original Realtek drivers aren't compatible with a lot of sound cards.
*(Realtek driver: version 2.02 is out now)*

Hope this helps


----------

